# Fur Game



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok similar idea instead what do you see in the fur.


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 13, 2007)

Eeee, it looks like another rabbit!! Profile... sitting in grass 

____________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela (Feb 13, 2007)

:yeahthat

That's what I saw straight away.

Fun game!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL, it looks like a bunny binky-ing in the grass! Very cute!

I have one of Hazel... last year around Halloween






Can you see what she's got on her back?


----------



## Michaela (Feb 13, 2007)

A bat? Anyone else see a bat?:?


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 13, 2007)

micky mouse hat....:?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

I think a bat but like the cloud game no wrong answer.


----------



## binkies (Feb 13, 2007)

Geeeez! That is one plump wabbit!

I thought of butterfly. But of course when bat was mentioned I saw that too.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 13, 2007)

Snuggy has a smiley face on her hip:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

Heh! I see it. Very cute. I want my own little moo cow rabbitnow.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 13, 2007)

I love my moo-cow girl. Her nickname is "happy butt" now.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone else see the lobster?


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

JAK...you're just hungry for seafood! Hehe!

Here's Flower's bunny on her back:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

Did I mention I hate seafood?

My aunt bought me a pair of socks with Happy Buny on them for christmas. Guess what it says...

"I HAte everything''. I'll be she had no idea how perfect that was.


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> My aunt bought me a pair of socks with Happy Buny on them for christmas. Guess what it says...
> 
> "I HAte everything''. I'll be she had no idea how perfect that was.



this made me think of a poster my mom got my first rabbit, trixie, for her birthday.






it fit to perfectly. . .


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 15, 2007)

LOL, I never saw that one, very funny! You win the prize for originality!:bouquet:

But this is what we saw in her fur (very appropriate for Halloween)




*
*(see the ghost rising out of the grave?)*



JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Anyone else see the lobster?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey I'm sorry but my lobster outline rocked that rabbit's world.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2007)

Check out what Snuffles' nose is doing, besides going way black, can you guess what it looks like?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 15, 2007)

Mountain goat


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

why it is a newborn cow of coarse!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 15, 2007)

I was really close, give me some credit.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL You guys are too funny!!!

I thought it was the beginning of a heart shape, but you guys are see'in some stuff...:shock:.


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

i think it could be either. . .

maybe JAK and i have had some practice at a few ink blot tests?????

:craziness

not to imply anything. . .of course. . .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2007)

HA HA Katt. Maybe. Snuff'shair just seems to be weird right now. I had to take him in atowel to the bathroom in the tub for a brushin.:shock::shock:

He's sheddin like a fool! That's what I tell all my buns.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

Smoking lots of crack and magic mushrooms really boosts my creativity at times like this. 

So its easy for the cow-seeing people to be all like '' what do youmean you don't see a cows, mountain goats, and lobsters in yourrabbit's fur? You don't know nothing about anything!"


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> Smoking lots of crack and magic mushrooms really boosts mycreativity at times like this.
> 
> So its easy for the cow-seeing people to be all like '' what do youmean you don't see a cows, mountain goats, and lobsters in yourrabbit's fur? You don't know nothing about anything!"




word


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

Yo diggity, homie.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 16, 2007)

OH SURE...lots of cool ideas of OTHER people'sbunnies...not ONE WORD about Flower's stripe!! WHAT'S GOINGON AROUND HERE?!?!

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Hehe...


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

okay, rosie. . .i got it! you read, cause this one has a little bit of a story plott!







of coarse what we see in flower's strip is that of a mini ducky family.. .and momma duck must see something good, because she is swimming sofast that baby duck can hardly keep up with her!

okay, a little out there i know, but it still works!

katie

ps- do you know just how hard it is to draw with paint, on a rabbitsstrip, on a labtop touchpad while laying down in bed? i deserve a goldstar or something. . .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2007)

:star:


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks. . .


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*That is a sweet star you might say. 


Snuffles wrote: *


> :star:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 16, 2007)

HEHE!! Duckie family...cute! 

And, yes, you deserve a gold star...

:star:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

:roflmao:

Y'all are cracking me up. I just snorted at work. Nice.

Baby has a Harry Potter lightning bolt on her forehead:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 16, 2007)

CUTE!! I love that Baby has that!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, it would be really cool if she had special powers. I think I'll get her a little wand and see what happens!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Transperant witch hat! 



Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Yeah, it would bereally cool if she had special powers. I think I'll get her alittle wand and see what happens!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Transperant witch hat!
> *


Yeah, I'm too cheap to pay for a photo editing program and too lazy to work with what I've got!


----------



## Spring (Feb 17, 2007)

When I saw this thread, I went through mypictures of Poppy.. and guess what I saw! She must really lovebadminton.. it looks like there is a badminton birdie on her back!:shock:


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 17, 2007)

this thread is funny..I see a puppy head to the left of Poppy's birdie.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww...I see it, too!! It's walking to the right, and a little dalmation pup!! CUTE!!
*
kellyjade wrote: *


> this thread is funny..I see a puppy head to the left of Poppy's birdie.


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread is so fun! Everyone is so creative!We've been debating on this one... I see a flower or a child kneelingto pray and Robert sees the Smash album logo from Offspring...theskeleton guy. What do you see?







A couple more for fun:











The right side of this picture...I see Jack Skellington's face from Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## Spring (Feb 18, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Aww...I see it, too!! It's walking to the right,and a little dalmation pup!! CUTE!!
> *
> kellyjade wrote: *
> 
> ...




I don't see it. :shock:


----------



## Starina (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool, I totally see Jack.

My BF does this with his artwork. He does a sort of demented inkblots.http://www.olddevil.com

I have played this game so many times, with shower curtains, celing tiles,you name it. 

~Star~


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 18, 2007)

*Spring wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aww...Isee it, too!! It's walking to the right, and a littledalmation pup!! CUTE!!
> ...


See it now?


----------



## Spring (Feb 18, 2007)

OOO I see it! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Becknut, its neither.:no: Its a goose flying home during a rainy day, duh! :biggrin:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Binkys probably too heavily marked to see anything, but wat the heck, lets give it a try.


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! I see the goose. Good one. :colors:

On Binky I see an arm (or possibly an elephants trunk) waving a flag....excuse the picture. I'm not very good with paint.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

lol,okay ivo hasnt really got alot of patternson her...so lets just see what you people actually see,cause i gottasay...you do see some crazy things lol!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 25, 2007)

I see a piece of popcorn on her nose...hehe! Cute!
*
kimmeh_121 wrote: *


> lol,okay ivo hasntreally got alot of patterns on her...so lets just see what you peopleactually see,cause i gotta say...you do see some crazy things lol!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

really lol,i was thinkin a wierd bunny head near her nose,i must be seeing things lol!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hahah i see the trunk with the flag:elephant:! On this one i see alittle rabbit giving a thumbs up sign and on its ear i see a cow face.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I see a boy on a big rocking horse


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 25, 2007)

I see the little bunny giving the thumbs up sign on his nose too!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Not a terribly good drawing, but I saw a kangaroo, with big feet.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hahah good one! :great:


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 25, 2007)

It looks like a clown with big ears and a big stomach


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## crazymandolinist (Apr 19, 2009)

Gypsy: Look into the bunny. What do you see?
Customer: .........


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

haha nice duck! thats what i saw


----------

